# Welcome to the DIY world



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)

Pssst herewith a pic of @ddk1979 ( crap did I just tag him) doing his first DIY session. You did not hear it from me
Welcome to the DIY world my friend, enjoy every second!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 18


----------



## NecroticAngel (25/8/20)

@ddk1979 welcome!! Can't wait to see what you come up with! Remember the first few are normally kuk don't get despondent it's worth it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/8/20)

Have fun @ddk1979 . DIY for the win .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/20)

Welcome to the deepest hole in vaping imho, see you at the bottom @ddk1979 , that little light deeeeeeeeeeeep under you may be one or moreof the rest of us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Thanks all

This 1st mixing took place with the kind assistance, and under the watchful eye of @MrGSmokeFree .

So a big thank you to Gary for the useful hints that make the process just that little more easier and for repeatedly saying ...
"PRESS THE TARE BUTTON" because I kept forgetting 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## LeislB (25/8/20)

Yay Dean! Happy mixing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> @ddk1979 welcome!! Can't wait to see what you come up with! Remember the first few are normally kuk don't get despondent it's worth it!




Using a few recipes from @Andre that Gary and a few others have mixed for me in the past.

I'll mainly be using recipes that have been tried and tested as I don't think I'll be playing around .... much 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Using a few recipes from @Andre that Gary and a few others have mixed for me in the past.
> 
> I'll mainly be using recipes that have been tried and tested as I don't think I'll be playing around .... much
> 
> .


Hahaha famous last words my friend. I personally have never mixed even one recipe that wasn't out of my head. It's much more fun this way. But an excellent way to start your way because you will get a better feel for it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Using a few recipes from @Andre that Gary and a few others have mixed for me in the past.
> 
> I'll mainly be using recipes that have been tried and tested as I don't think I'll be playing around .... much
> 
> .


Whenever you mix, make your "tried and tested" and add one 30ml mix of something you have never tried, or something of your own creation.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I'll mainly be using recipes that have been tried and tested as I don't think I'll be playing around .... much



That's the way I have done it for years. Can't say that I have even one original recipe. Adapt now and again due to rule1 but I know that I can't compete with the experts.

@ddk1979 you should try some of DiyorDie's recipe's. I like most of them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Still looking for a Naartjie and a Litchi Lemonade recipe.
Searched the recipes on the net but the only Litchi Lemonade recipe I came across uses Vape Train Australia concentrates that nobody seems to have in SA.

Come on folks, you need to help me with this elusive search. 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Still looking for a Naartjie and a Litchi Lemonade recipe.
> Searched the recipes on the net but the only Litchi Lemonade recipe I came across uses Vape Train Australia concentrates that nobody seems to have in SA.
> 
> Come on folks, you need to help me with this elusive search.
> ...


Which VT concentrates do you need? Blck has the Litchi and Sour Lemon...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

VTA Lychee
VTA Lemonade Clear
VTA Fizzy Sherbet

Some stores have 1 of these (usually Fizzy Sherbet), but no store that I've seen has all 3.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (25/8/20)

Congrats @ddk1979 !
All the best with the DIY! Let us know what you make and how you like it

Thanks for sharing this @MrGSmokeFree

down the rabbit hole he goes....

Hehe

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Silver said:


> Congrats @ddk1979 !
> All the best with the DIY! Let us know what you make and how you like it
> 
> Thanks for sharing this @MrGSmokeFree
> ...




Thanks @Silver , 
I was keeping this quiet until after I've tried out the first few bottles (they're steeping for at least another week), but @MrGSmokeFree let the cat out of the bag 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Lingogrey (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Still looking for a Naartjie and a Litchi Lemonade recipe.
> Searched the recipes on the net but the only Litchi Lemonade recipe I came across uses Vape Train Australia concentrates that nobody seems to have in SA.
> 
> Come on folks, you need to help me with this elusive search.
> ...


@ddk1979 - This recipe has not been rated on ATF yet, and I have not mixed it myself:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/105253

However, IMHO it makes sense 'on paper' and all those ingredients (and percentages - although the Cap Sweet Lychee might be slightly on the high spectrum, and the LA Lemonade might be slightly low to carry the 'lemonade part' on its shoulders alone. Just speculations, and one won't be able to say until mixed and vaped. Even then, personal tastes would be the defining factor) should work well together. The concentrates used are all pretty common and widely available (most of the concentrates also fall on the lower end of the price {not quality} spectrum, and can be used in many other recipes). 

alexis666 mentions that the Koolada transformed the recipe for him / her (and that it was a bit dull and undefined without it). I have experienced that myself with some of my own fruity mixes. However, I have seen you mention that ice / menthol does not work for you. I think that (possibly with the rare exception, although in such a case one might think that the ice is there to 'hide' some inherent imbalances in the recipe) the chances are slim that just omitting the Koolada / WS23 / Polar Blast would drag a good recipe (if it is) to a terrible one.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Lingogrey said:


> @ddk1979 - This recipe has not been rated on ATF yet, and I have not mixed it myself:
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/105253
> 
> ...





Thank you very much for the info @Lingogrey . Will definitely give that recipe a try - need to add some of those concentrates to my shopping list
.
Yes, I can't handle any ice/menthol - nothing whatsoever. .I can take about 3-4 puffs, but anything more than that has me throwing up.

I've found juices with Dragon Fruit to be pretty bland (of those that I've tried) . Perhaps the high CAP Sweet Lychee % is there to counteract that ???
Nevertheless, I'll play around with the %'s and make a few testers to check that out

Regarding koolada/ws23 , Sometime back I bought Fantasi thinking that it didn't have any ice since nothing is mentioned on the bottle. So had a few puffs and enjoyed the flavour and then had to throw out the rest because I was getting nauseous.

Then a vendor convinced me to try the zero cooling version but what a disappointment compared to the one with ice.
Didn't taste much like the original (with ice) and had a terrible aftertaste.
I'm convinced that the ice actually hides a lot of the "weaknesses" in that juice.

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

I'm actually quite surprised that in SA there isn't a naartjie juice - goes great with rugby (sunny skies and Chevrolet) 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Thank you very much for the info @Lingogrey . Will definitely give that recipe a try - need to add some of those concentrates to my shopping list
> .
> Yes, I can't handle any ice/menthol - nothing whatsoever. .I can take about 3-4 puffs, but anything more than that has me throwing up.
> 
> ...


Pleasure @ddk1979! Yeah - TFA Dragon Fruit is not very often used as an actual flavor, but as more of an additive. It tends to emulsify and blend other concentrates, add a bit of juiciness (although INW Cactus and FA Pear tends to work better for that), and can dull some sharp top notes from other concentrates (for actual Dragon Fruit flavor that is not bland, Cap Dragon Fruit and INW Pitaya {Dragon Fruit} are great). Cap Sweet Lychee can be somewhat perfume-ey at higher percentages, so the TFA Dragon Fruit might take a bit of the edge of. 

A possibility would perhaps be to 'split' the 4 % Litchi between 1.5 - 2 % Cap Sweet Lychee and 1.5 - 2 % FA Lychee (more 'natural' and less candy, although somewhat floral), drop the TFA Dragon Fruit to 0.5 %, and bump the INW Cactus to 0.4 % (pretty much the threshold in order to add juiciness. Anything above that, it becomes a very pronounced flavour).

I agree with you on the latter. I am currently vaping a very popular, highly rated, and beloved local juice. I can't stand it in its 'normal' form and I find it slightly nauseating (as I said, most others love it. Thus, it must just be my personal taste or something that does not agree with my palate). With some added ice (WS23 at 20% dilution. 1 % in mix. Very high for me personally, as my go-to is 0.5%) I still do not love it at all, but I find it vapeable. The ice does seem to hide (to some extent) whatever it is that I find so disagreeable in the juice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Lingogrey said:


> A possibility would perhaps be to 'split' the 4 % Litchi between 1.5 - 2 % Cap Sweet Lychee and 1.5 - 2 % FA Lychee (*more 'natural' and less candy*, although somewhat floral), drop the TFA Dragon Fruit to 0.5 %, and bump the INW Cactus to 0.4 % (*pretty much the threshold in order to add juiciness. Anything above that, it becomes a very pronounced flavour*).





Lingogrey said:


> *Cap Sweet Lychee can be somewhat perfume-e*y at higher percentages




And I just learnt a few new things today.
Thanks

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I'm actually quite surprised that in SA there isn't a naartjie juice - goes great with rugby (sunny skies and Chevrolet)
> 
> .


https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/tko/products/oneoz-vapour-tko-e-liquid-18-karat

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

So not sure whether I should post here in this thread or start a new thread to get more exposure and possibly more suggestions, but here goes.


I bought the cheapie scale from Bossvape (R100) but noticed that as I add drops of concentrate the reading remains unchanged but then will suddenly jump after a while, usually after I've exceeded what I'm aiming for.
Apparently this is a known issue with this scale and was thinking of getting something better that doesn't break the pocket.

Saw these 2 scales and was wanting some feedback and possibly other recommendations

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/digital-scale-0-01-500g
https://bossvape.co.za/collections/tools/products/digital-scale-square-type-0-01g-500g

..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/tko/products/oneoz-vapour-tko-e-liquid-18-karat




Actually have some of this.
It's a medley of flavours and I don't get the naartjie at all

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501 (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> So not sure whether I should post here in this thread or start a new thread to get more exposure and possibly more suggestions, but here goes.
> 
> 
> I bought the cheapie scale from Bossvape (R100) but noticed that as I add drops of concentrate the reading remains unchanged but then will suddenly jump after a while, usually after I've exceeded what I'm aiming for.
> ...


 
Scale from BLCK is fairly responsive and accurate. Best for 50-350ml mixes.
For testers 10-30ml I'm using small miligram/carat scale, similar to this:




Available on Amazon for $20 US

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Thanks for the info @alex1501 

I intend mixing 10-20ml for testing and was a little concerned about the accuracy when mixing small amounts.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/8/20)

@ddk1979 , imagine how cool it would be if you can create two or three juices that you absolutely love!
DDK juices in the making!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Silver said:


> @ddk1979 , imagine how cool it would be if you can create two or three juices that you absolutely love!
> DDK juices in the making!




I thought I had absolutely no diy GENES, only to find that I do have but it's only 0.01% of a gene.
So it's just wishful thinking there @Silver - highly unlikely to get anything spectacular from me 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I thought I had absolutely no diy GENES, only to find that I do have but it's only 0.01% of a gene.
> So it's just wishful thinking there @Silver - highly unlikely to get anything spectacular from me
> 
> .



you never know
Holding thumbs
We have great mixers on the forum so if you get some help and assistance I’m sure you can get something great that you like.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> And I just learnt a few new things today.
> Thanks
> 
> .


Have a look at @Rude Rudi Icy Lychee recipe in the diy section for his combo, it really gives a good lychee interpretation, and the nearest to the actual I’ve been able to find. For Naartjie, Clyrolinx makes quite an accurate flavour profile on this one, there is also an icy naartjie recipe somewhere on the forum, can’t remember the %, maybe I must also get some again, I quite enjoyed it come to think of it. Don’t know how it would be without the ice, but maybe one of the gurus can suggest a addition to take the edge off, maybe some pear or cactus, it’s quite a potent concentrate.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lingogrey (25/8/20)

I've now searched for tangerine / mandarin (I suppose the closest international equivalents to naartjie) recipes on ATF @ddk1979 , and there does indeed seem to be very few recipes where that is the prominent flavor (mostly used to prop up orange concentrates, in fruit medleys where they are not the dominant flavor - similar to the experience that you've relayed with the 18 Karat, or in citrus medleys).

The only 'straight-up' mandarin / tangerine recipe that I found was "Icee Mandarin" by @Rude Rudi 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/125944#icee_mandarin_by_ruderudi

Once again, I have not mixed up this recipe myself (I don't have FA Tanger in my stash), but I have tried the other Icee recipes; and they are all very tasty. Once again (unless the recipe creator strongly suggests otherwise), I would assume that the recipe would still be good without ice.

Another recipe using Cap Sweet Tangerine that I thoroughly enjoyed was "In a Godda Da Vida" by mINikon: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26946#in_a_godda_da_vida_by_mlnikon

One would expect the Tangerine to be barely noticeable, as it is mixed at the same percentage as the (notoriously strong for a TFA concentrate, but supremely delicious): TFA Papaya (the recipe description also portrays the Tangerine as more of a supporting flavor). At first, I did get mostly Papaya (I wasn't complaining, but the juice did not come across as particularly interesting).

However, after about a week's steep the tangerine became very noticeable, and paired wonderfully with the Papaya and the hint of Pomegranate. This is one of the few straight fruit recipes where I could notice a massive difference between SnV and a bit of a steep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I thought I had absolutely no diy GENES, only to find that I do have but it's only 0.01% of a gene.
> So it's just wishful thinking there @Silver - highly unlikely to get anything spectacular from me
> 
> .


Don't put yourself down @ddk1979  for a guy to do his first mix in a 100ml DIY juice when I asked you what you wanted to mix and nailing it first time is a great achievement. 

The fun part for me regarding DIY is experimenting and trial and error. Some experiments will taste  and some will taste

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

Thanks @Lingogrey and @Room Fogger 

Appreciate your inputs and suggestions. Seems like that shopping list is growing.


And of course I can't forget the person who started me off on this journey, @MrGSmokeFree 
Special thanks to you bud.
You have really been super helpful - your assistance is greatly appreciated

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Don't put yourself down @ddk1979  for a guy to do his first mix in a 100ml DIY juice when I asked you what you wanted to mix and nailing it first time is a great achievement.
> 
> The fun part for me regarding DIY is experimenting and trial and error. Some experiments will taste  and some will taste




You are reminding me of a time when money was extremely tight and I had bought a dessert juice that I didn't like.
I ended up adding a bit of this juice and a bit of that and ended up with something that tasted really great but forgot what I put in so could never replicate it.
Tasted damn good while it lasted though

.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> You are reminding me of a time when money was extremely tight and I had bought a dessert juice that I didn't like.
> I ended up adding a bit of this juice and a bit of that and ended up with something that tasted really great but forgot what I put in so could never replicate it.
> Tasted damn good while it lasted though
> 
> .


That will never happen again now you have a scale and remember to make notes all the time and the most important thing REMEMBER TO PRESS THE TARE button

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (26/8/20)

And here in this single thread we witness @ddk1979 go from zero to terminal velocity down the DIY rabbit hole. Shame on you @MrGSmokeFree, look what you’ve done!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/20)

Your view when you enter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (26/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the info @alex1501
> 
> I intend mixing 10-20ml for testing and was a little concerned about the accuracy when mixing small amounts.
> 
> .


I find 10 ml hard to shake. I make all my testers in 30ml just for the "shake factor"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/20)

Raindance said:


> And here in this single thread we witness @ddk1979 go from zero to terminal velocity down the DIY rabbit hole. Shame on you @MrGSmokeFree, look what you’ve done!
> 
> Regards


And the next step is to drag @ddk1979 ( Crap I tagged him again) to our famous Cape Town Vape Meets.He thinks I am funny wait till he meets the rest of the gang face to face

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## takes (27/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I'm actually quite surprised that in SA there isn't a naartjie juice - goes great with rugby (sunny skies and Chevrolet)
> 
> .


Clyrolinx has a naartjie concentrate, I am considering a naartjie with brandy/bourbon on my next order for the real Rugby Stadium feel

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## takes (27/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I find 10 ml hard to shake. I make all my testers in 30ml just for the "shake factor"



The same for me, and 30ml allows enough sample to test at different steeping times too, eg on days 1,3, 7, 14, and 21

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> He thinks I am funny



Does he think that you are funny as in funny peculiar or as in funny Ha Ha?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/20)

takes said:


> Clyrolinx has a naartjie concentrate,



I tried this several years ago. It wasn't bad at all but needed something which I wasn' t able to find.

I hope that you can come up with something. I love naartjie.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Does he think that you are funny as in funny peculiar or as in funny Ha Ha?


Ummm I choose peculiar.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## takes (27/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I tried this several years ago. It wasn't bad at all but needed something which I wasn' t able to find.
> 
> I hope that you can come up with something. I love naartjie.



I will try my best and give feedback on the forum, dove head first into this rabbit hole but my feet are still sticking out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


> So not sure whether I should post here in this thread or start a new thread to get more exposure and possibly more suggestions, but here goes.
> 
> 
> I bought the cheapie scale from Bossvape (R100) but noticed that as I add drops of concentrate the reading remains unchanged but then will suddenly jump after a while, usually after I've exceeded what I'm aiming for.
> ...



The one from BLCK has been my goto since I started mixing. It registers quicker than some of the others. With others, you sometimes have to just mix "slower" because they register changes slower. 

BTW, don't feel bad if you sometimes forget to TARE. I have been mixing for close on 3 years and I still forget sometimes - that is why my phone calculater is next to me when I mix so that I can quickly Calc when I realize 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The one from BLCK has been my goto since I started mixing. It registers quicker than some of the others. With others, you sometimes have to just mix "slower" because they register changes slower.
> 
> BTW, don't feel bad if you sometimes forget to TARE. I have been mixing for close on 3 years and I still forget sometimes - that is why my phone calculater is next to me when I mix so that I can quickly Calc when I realize
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks for the advice @RenaldoRheeder 
Like everything else, it's going to be a learning process. 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (28/8/20)

For me the nicest Lychee is one from Frandy, available from BLCK Vapour. The naartjie from clyrolinx is very nice. For a litchi base I use this fron Deetz on All the Flavours:


You may want to decrease the percentages slightly if you want to add the naartjie but this combo of litchi flavours is very good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/20)

Thanks @LeislB
You say that you use this as a base, so which recipes do you make with this base ?

*EDIT* : Do you have a stand alone naartjie recipe?

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (28/8/20)

Trying to get a litchi, strawberry and peach perfected. I'm on version 3 or 4 at the moment.

CBE double litchi is also very nice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/8/20)

Welcome to the dark side @ddk1979 !  You will find it both very rewarding as well as extremely frustrating (the latter when you want to mix something but you have that 'one missing ingredient' thing going, and this happens a lot! Referred to as 'rule no 1' of DIY)



ddk1979 said:


> "PRESS THE TARE BUTTON" because I kept forgetting


After almost 5 years of mixing, this still happens every now and then.



ddk1979 said:


> Some stores have 1 of these (usually Fizzy Sherbet), but no store that I've seen has all 3.


I am not sure if this is rule no 2 or 3, but it is up there. Alas in SA, Blck has most of everything but they do not have everything so one has to shop around and then in doing so you buy extra flavours because, you know, rule no 1 and all and also to get the free delivery thing.



LeislB said:


> For me the nicest Lychee is one from Frandy


I have to agree with Leisl on this one. Best Lychee by far.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/20)

@Lingogrey , I came across the following recipes but some of the %'s seem a bit high based on what you posted above.
Can you please advise.

Lychee Lemonade 1
CAP Sweet Lychee 6.00%
CAP Sweet Tangerine 6.00%
CAP Dragon Fruit 5.00%

Lychee Lemonade 2
TPA Dragonfruit 3.00%
FA Lemon Sicily (Limone Sicilia) 3.00%
TPA Lychee 3.00%

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (26/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Lingogrey , I came across the following recipes but some of the %'s seem a bit high based on what you posted above.
> Can you please advise.
> 
> Lychee Lemonade 1
> ...


These do look high. I'm my limited experience using just one litchi is not enough to round out the profile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (27/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Lingogrey , I came across the following recipes but some of the %'s seem a bit high based on what you posted above.
> Can you please advise.
> 
> Lychee Lemonade 1
> ...


Apologies for only replying now @ddk1979

One of the mixing masters would be better able to assist, but to me those percentages (in the first recipe) do look quite high (specifically of those concentrates) for a contemporary recipe (the recipes of 4 or 5 years, or especially of 6 to 7 years, ago tended to use much higher percentages. This has mostly been ascribed to the fact that gear became progressively 'higher-powered'. However, with the resurged popularity of MTL vaping and gear we haven't generally seen concentrate percentages go up to the levels that they were in 2013 - 2015 {although there are some "pod" recipes on eg. ATF that use some pretty hectic percentages, most mixers for MTL would rely on slightly higher PG levels for better flavor carry / up the percentages by 20 % - 30 % at most}, so I think that it is quite likely that our palates have also evolved / we have realized that over-flavoring can start muting, contribute to vapors tongue etc.) Perhaps it is a somewhat older recipe? 

I have used CAP Dragon Fruit (IMO far superior to TFA Dragon Fruit as an actual dragon fruit flavoring, but it doesn't really have the emulsifying, muting and 'juicifying' properties that TFA DF has when used as an additive, which is the only way that I prefer to use the latter) in recipes up to 4 % and it was great, so 5 % isn't excessive I suppose.

According to a flavor review of CAP Sweet Tangerine (4 years ago) by u/TexasHex on the Reddit DIY flavor review wiki, "I got this as a recommendation from Hoosier on ECF back in 2012. He was a mixing god back then and said this was his go to flavor stand alone ADV @ 15%." 

Whilst I can't even begin to imagine using this at 15 % (granted, it was 8 years ago and it was standalone), I suppose that makes 6 % seem quite reasonable 

I would struggle with the Cap Sweet Lychee at 6 %, but from eg. this recipe on ATF (that got at least 3 five star ratings) it seems that it could work in some contexts: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/105262#pink_cloud_by_statch

Personally, I would probably start by adjusting everything downwards by about a third (Sweet Lychee 4 %, Sweet Tangerine 4 %, Dragon Fruit 3.5 %), unless it's for a pod style setup, and then see how it goes from there. You could also consider (I generally agree with @LeislB that any single Litchi concentrate is often a bit lacking) 'supplementing' the CAP Sweet Lychee with FA Lychee (eg. each at 2 %, CAP Sweet Lychee at 3 %, FA Lychee at 1 % etc.) 

How exactly the Sweet Tangerine and the Dragon Fruit would combine to make an authentic lemonade base is a bit hard for me to imagine, but it does sound like a tasty and interesting combination nonetheless. 

As for the second recipe, I have never tried TFA / TPA Lychee. It doesn't seem to be used or mentioned that much, and I do remember not hearing great things about it many years ago. I suppose that the TFA Dragon Fruit and FA Lemon Sicily at 3 % each could make a decent lemonade base, but there are probably better bases out there (such as the simple combo of LA Lemonade with a hint of FA Lemon Sicily in Vurve's Best Damn Pink Lemonade: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3427#best_damn_pink_lemonade_by_vurve.). In short, personally I wouldn't bother with the second recipe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/11/20)

Lingogrey said:


> Apologies for only replying now @ddk1979
> 
> One of the mixing masters would be better able to assist, but to me those percentages (in the first recipe) do look quite high (specifically of those concentrates) for a contemporary recipe (the recipes of 4 or 5 years, or especially of 6 to 7 years, ago tended to use much higher percentages. This has mostly been ascribed to the fact that gear became progressively 'higher-powered'. However, with the resurged popularity of MTL vaping and gear we haven't generally seen concentrate percentages go up to the levels that they were in 2013 - 2015 {although there are some "pod" recipes on eg. ATF that use some pretty hectic percentages, most mixers for MTL would rely on slightly higher PG levels for better flavor carry / up the percentages by 20 % - 30 % at most}, so I think that it is quite likely that our palates have also evolved / we have realized that over-flavoring can start muting, contribute to vapors tongue etc.) Perhaps it is a somewhat older recipe?
> 
> ...






Man, thanks so much for your post and suggestions.
When i saw the Dragon Fruit and Cap Sweet Lychee %'s , I had a feeling something wasn't right.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

